# Lectins in our food



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Months back I eliminated all foods containing lectins and they helped me tremendously. Please read it all through. http://www.krispin.com/lectin.html


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I did the same thing a couple of months ago. Found that it helped wonders for my anxiety. Whenever I do eat grain based food (bread, pasta, cookies) again, I get crazy anxiety once again.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I feel so tired about all those theories. I also read a lot of info about what could be the cause of my suffering, but i'm starting to realise i'll have to live with it the rest of my life. Could it be mercury ? Could it be candida ? What about too little sunlight ? oh wait, maybe i lack vitamin B12, or is it the thyroid that is causing me all this suffering ? Maybe not, so... could it be the liver ? The more information you read the less you actually know :|


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

robertz said:


> I feel so tired about all those theories. I also read a lot of info about what could be the cause of my suffering, but i'm starting to realise i'll have to live with it the rest of my life. Could it be mercury ? Could it be candida ? What about too little sunlight ? oh wait, maybe i lack vitamin B12, or is it the thyroid that is causing me all this suffering ? Maybe not, so... could it be the liver ? The more information you read the less you actually know :|


Seems like you are lacking energy to keep going on the path. Are you still eating wheat ?

B12 maybe. Are you vegeterian ? B12 is also produced by our own gut bacteria.

Too little sunlight ? That can be. D3 helps with anxiety. Pork fat has helped me with low Vit D3. It has 2800IU of D3 for every 100g.

Definitely it can be the liver. Excess glutamate causes social anxiety. http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=16649874

To see improvement you have to let go from grains,soy,foods with monosodium glutamate and large amounts of milk.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

ju_pa said:


> Seems like you are lacking energy to keep going on the path. Are you still eating wheat ?
> 
> To see improvement you have to let go from grains,soy,foods with monosodium glutamate and large amounts of milk.


I eat wheat but only on ocassion. It's very hard to go to a restaurant and eat something that doesn't contain wheat.

When you say "grains", are you including rice ? I thought rice was safe. Actually it's the only grain i usually eat.


----------

